# I love the .41mag and I found this little gem!! A Model 415



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

I've done some trigger work to smooth it out and it has been wonderful to carry.
















Shoots pretty good as well


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a similar gun albeit with a 4" barrel, Taurus® _TRACKER™_ in 41 Magnum. An awesome caliber!


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

Badge851,
Nice gun....If I didn't have this one I would have looked for one of those in that barrel length. This stainless Ruger Redhawk started out as a 5.5" and I wanted a 4" for woods carry. I machined and re-crowned the barrel to 4" and added a new front sight. Now Ruger has come out with 4" Redhawk's but I believe this is the only one in .41magnum.
Damn copycats!!! LOL


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*OUTSTANDING!!!!!*


----------

